# Symbole für Illustrator CS



## Wooky (13. Februar 2005)

hallo,
 bin auch neu und hab auch ne Frage was Symbole angeht,

 ich brauche eine Art
 (Globus oder Weltkugel + Telefonhörer)
 im Illustrator ist zwar eine Telefonhörer als Vorgabe schon drin,
 aber der ist mit Rahmen, brauche das Ding ohne,
 muss nix großartiges sein
 wichtig ist mir halt daß man es starkt ohne Qualitätsverlust vergrössern kann,

 OS -> W2K

 suche schon seit Tagen im Netz finde aber rein gar nichts,
 wäre wirklich für einen Tip sehr dankbar


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2005)

hi,
Gratuliere zu deinem ersten Post.
Also eine Weltkugel findest du in dem Dingbatfont Webdings und ein Telefonhörer müßte da auch irgendwo sein schau dir auch mal die Windings an. Die Schrift kannst du dann in Zeichenwege umwandeln und sie dann Skalieren und deinen Bedürfnissen bezüglich aussehen anpassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wooky (14. Februar 2005)

hi DirtyWorld,
 erstmal riesenDank für deine rasche Antwort, die Weltkugel hab ich tatsächlich
 gefunden, nur der Telefonhörer leider nicht, muss ich wohl weitersuchen

 aber was anderes, bin wirklichkein Profi, aber gewisse Erfahrung im Photoshop hab ich schon, dort kann man wunderbare Dinge mit erstellten Grafiken machen, nur im Illustrator hab ich echt Probleme, weiß nicht wie ich dort das selbe erreiche,
 z.B. was sind Zeichewege und wie wandel ich Fonts in selbige um ?

 und was bedeutet Skalieren ?

 ich weiß für die Erfahrenen User sind das sicher nervige Fargen,
 aber aller Anfang iss nunmal schwer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2005)

Skalieren: du kannst etwas vergrößern oder vergleinern  . Wenn du eine Vektordatei skalierst hast du keinerlei Qualitätsverluste.
Zeichenwege: das ist das elementarst es sind im Grunde die Vektorpfade.
In Illu gehst du über Schrift - In Pfade umwandeln (umschalt+strg+o)
Über das Thema Vektorisierung ect. habe ich und auch andere hier im Forum ne ganze Menge geschrieben such einfach mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wooky (15. Februar 2005)

erstma fett Merci,
hast mir viel geholfen, danke


----------

